# Aftermarket Sirius Add-On



## quackbury (Dec 17, 2005)

I tried a search, but came up empty. Hopefully someone on here can help. Here's my situation.

I recently picked up a 2007 X5 through Swapalease (so my M3 vert can sit in the garage through the winter). I miss having Satellite Radio but I only have the X5 till July, so fitting a factory unit makes no sense.

The X5 has an Aux In connection, so I picked up a Sirius Stilletto 2 handheld unit (about the size of an iPod). My plan is to use this in the X5 through the Aux In jack, and also use it at home with the Sirius home kit. The unit cost $169 at Crutchfield, including the home kit and a 2GB memory card, so a pretty decent deal. Sure beaths the BMW prices.

My question: Sirius makes a car kit for the unit, which includes a cradle, charger, remote, and after-market roof antenna. Since my OEM shark fin already has a Sirius antennna, is there any way I can tap into the antenna lead and run a connection to my cradle? Crutchfield thought it unlikely, as they suspected the connectors would not work, but it was clear they had no real world experience.

BTW Plan B is to use the Sirius antenna, but mount it inside the car at the base of the windshield rather than slapping it on the roof. I had one of the first BMW Sirius radios in the country, in my 2003 540, and had the dealership mount the antenna on the rear package shelf. Looked a hell of a lot better than the factory roof antenna (pre-shark fin, just a black blob) and reception was perfectly acceptable. I figure there's enough rake to the X5 windshield that I will almost always get okay reception.

Thoughts? Comments? Thanks in advance!


----------

